

Swiftype is a Static Showdown sponsor - qhoxie
https://swiftype.com/blog/static-showdown.html

======
100k
I thought the idea of a static site competition was pretty cool, so I'm happy
that we (I work at Swiftype) are sponsoring it.

It'll be cool to see what the teams come up with.

